# My net per hour after 300 trips



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I've been driving for awhile. 300 trips as of Sunday evening.

I track hours and miles for each day.

Taking the Uber net, fuel costs and applying all miles (dead included) at a cost to me of .25 mile I end up with $11.36 per hour net.

I drive a 2002 Subie and think this is probably a good estimate of cost per mile to operate. Fuel is about .10/mile.

Not great, but better than I expected when I started.

I've recently changed my drive times and the net went up to $13.11/hr during the last 4 weeks.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Sounds like you are doing everything right, including the math.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Do you use a spreadsheet?


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Also, do you log (on paper) odometer mileage for tax purposes. 

I gotta say, it's always nice to see posters on this forum who don't use uber's gorilla math to calculate their hourly. 

How many hours do you drive per week, if I may ask?


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> Also, do you log (on paper) odometer mileage for tax purposes.
> 
> I gotta say, it's always nice to see posters on this forum who don't use uber's gorilla math to calculate their hourly.
> 
> How many hours do you drive per week, if I may ask?


I use a Excel spreadsheet and have a little notebook for logging miles in the car.

I drove about 30 hours for a few weeks, no I drive during the times I find most profitable and work about 5-6 hours a week.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

If you're putting a lot of miles on your car. Save enough to replace it in a couple years. That's the variable that I keep going back to.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I end up saving about 1/2 the pay each week to account for any taxes, maintenance and replacement vehicle. When I replace it, it will be another $4,000 car. 


Realityshark said:


> If you're putting a lot of miles on your car. Save enough to replace it in a couple years. That's the variable that I keep going back to.


 end


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Nice job OP


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> If you're putting a lot of miles on your car. Save enough to replace it in a couple years. That's the variable that I keep going back to.


The ideal is to save the money that you charge yourself for depreciation for car replacement. That is really what depreciation is, car replacement cost.

I think the real ideal for uberx is to have a 5k slush fund. Every time you come upon a maintenance or repair event, you make the decision whether to fix or to sell and buy another sub $5k car.

Of course, you need to be half mechanic, half actuary to make these decisions perfectly.

Also, driving u berx and having 5k in the bank are practically mutually exclusive.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I can imagine it would be tough to have that kind of money saved of Uber was my only job. I make almost 3.5x the hourly at my regular job. I am ubering to accelerate the point at which I get to retire. I have always been frugal with money. I don't plan on working full time after 45.



IckyDoody said:


> The ideal is to save the money that you charge yourself for depreciation for car replacement. That is really what depreciation is, car replacement cost.
> 
> I think the real ideal for uberx is to have a 5k slush fund. Every time you come upon a maintenance or repair event, you make the decision whether to fix or to sell and buy another sub $5k car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

I also believe, to support myself, the hours would have to be 80-100 a week and hourly pay would fall due to less busy drive times. I know starting out I tried all kinds of days and parts of the day. Weekday evenings were about 1.5 rides per hour. Gross was $4-10 hr after uber cut.


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

Sounds like you are doing fine and counting your earnings properly.
Uber works best as a part time thing (or all in 60+ hours/week)
I use it to fill in odd hours where I would be sitting at home watching a movie or at a bar having a beer instead. Ubering is generally more entertaining anyway....
I net around $25/hour after everything. Most any other job would have a set schedule and I would be making zero instead because that wouldn't work for me...

And then there are times like this weekend where I'll be working about 50 hours (Thursday through Sunday) because of the events going on around here right now...


----------



## Urban Corn (Oct 28, 2015)

marketmark said:


> Sounds like you are doing fine and counting your earnings properly.
> Uber works best as a part time thing (or all in 60+ hours/week)
> I use it to fill in odd hours where I would be sitting at home watching a movie or at a bar having a beer instead. Ubering is generally more entertaining anyway....
> I net around $25/hour after everything. Most any other job would have a set schedule and I would be making zero instead because that wouldn't work for me...
> ...


Interesting to think about the money you would spend if you weren't driving. You mention the bar. That can cost quite a few $s hourly!


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Matt Uterak said:


> I can imagine it would be tough to have that kind of money saved of Uber was my only job. I make almost 3.5x the hourly at my regular job. I am ubering to accelerate the point at which I get to retire. I have always been frugal with money. I don't plan on working full time after 45.


Sounds like you are good at life.

I uber 60 plus hours a week in LA-OC. My true net is $9.76 per hour as of this moment. If I could cherry pick 30 weekend hours I could probably achieve $15 per hour. Weekdays are rough, I average less than $8 per hr. But my end goal is overall net profit.


----------



## Matt Uterak (Jul 28, 2015)

IckyDoody said:


> Sounds like you are good at life.
> 
> I uber 60 plus hours a week in LA-OC. My true net is $9.76 per hour as of this moment. If I could cherry pick 30 weekend hours I could probably achieve $15 per hour. Weekdays are rough, I average less than $8 per hr. But my end goal is overall net profit.


Obviously I don't know anything about you, but, I would get something steady paid on a w2 during the week and uber 30 hours on the weekend.

Hell, you could average $15/hr including tips delivering pizza for a few hours each weekday or $10-12/hr doing retail. Steady income is good, save the ubering for the higher pay times.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

marketmark said:


> Sounds like you are doing fine and counting your earnings properly.
> Uber works best as a part time thing (or all in 60+ hours/week)......
> I net around $25/hour after everything. Most any other job would have a set schedule and I would be making zero instead because that wouldn't work for me....


You are very lucky Ubering in the Bay Area. Compare your earnings to those in most other markets where the driver gross earnings are in the sub $10 range per hour, as evidenced by the other posters in this thread.


----------



## IckyDoody (Sep 18, 2015)

Einstein said:


> You are very lucky Ubering in the Bay Area. Compare your earnings to those in most other markets where the driver gross earnings are in the sub $10 range per hour, as evidenced by the other posters in this thread.


Bah, I think most people driving uber are grossing $15 plus per hour. But again, most are netting less than $ 10 per hour.

My weekly summaries consistently say $23 to $25 per hour. That's gross


----------

